# Saturday!



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

...at least on my side of the north Sea 

Wearing a *Timex Dynabeat * this morning


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Waiting for the rugby to start - Bledisloe Cup - New Zealand v's Australia at the Telstra Stadium, Sydney.

Going with this...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

O&W M75 on this fine (so far) Saturday.










Mike


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'm wearing this one while waiting for the British Gas man to come and fix my boiler.. 










Have posted a request on my Saturday thread to have it deleted by one of the mods, no point in having two.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Sticking with the RLT30 today.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Waffle or not I'm going with this for breakfast


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

A roasting hot day here in Stockholm, currently wearing this:










But off to see some friends play in the *Stockholm 10's Rugby* so will swap to this later:


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Panerai day today'


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Sticking with the RLT30 today.


Looks good Simon :thumbsup:

I'm wearing this one: RLT38


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My old Seiko Quartz from the late 80's


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Fine but humid in S. London today. Going to be laying a 'rustic' path round the vegetable patch. It'll be rustic 'cause it sure as hell won't be flat and level with me doing it. :lol:

Got my 'too nice to be a beater' beater on.










O&W M5

Have a good 'un folks.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Old Seiko for me today too:


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

The suns out so time to get the EcoDrives Charged :lol: Citizen Air Diver Today


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This watch is a cracker and I just love wearing it










The 3536


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Something chunky & white for me today ... Paul


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Hazy in Manchester - The technos Star Chief for me - not worn for a while forgot what quality it is a tad Rolexy.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Eco 300m for me today.....Still kicking myself for not jumping on that 1000m auto in the sales forum recently :cry2:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

nice day up here to might go to sunderland air show.will have this on to get a real good charge from the sun.



















bowie


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MIKE said:


> O&W M75 on this fine (so far) Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a word B)


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearingg this old boy today

Universal Geneve Unisonic-Sub










Cheers

Mark


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's a PRS50 LE day for me today.

It would be nice if there was a bit of sunshine around here eventually.












Bladerunner said:


> I'm wearing this one: RLT38


I love that. You don't see them very often and it always strikes me that theres something particularly special about them.


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> This watch is a cracker and I just love wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely Agree.....  Heres Mine










Not got mine on today, but have got an IWC on




























Cheers

Martin


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooooh... I do like that Ingenieur; I'm a sucker for dials with a bit of depth to them -- but if I have to ask the price...

Anyway, something small and light on today to cope with the hot weather. Chronostop on one of Roy's mesh bracelets:










-- Tim


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Ing


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea, like that M75, well and M5, can't get enough of that dial style.

Me, the old Omega bumper.

Have to pickup the Cyma Divingstar from the watchmaker this aft, had its operation yesterday, required a dissection and 5 wear parts replaced, not covered by health insurance, $30 bucks.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sparky said:


> Wearingg this old boy today
> 
> Universal Geneve Unisonic-Sub
> 
> ...


There is the Universal. Mark please add your pic to this thread, keeping the boys together!

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...397&hl=cyma


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Far too hot today :sweatdrop: (anything over 20c is a waste







)

Anyway, I`ve been wearing this since I got up :rltb:

*RLT-17, no.17/30, Unitas cal.6498 17 jewels*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W selectron to start with










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mutley said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > O&W M75 on this fine (so far) Saturday.
> ...


Feel like a swap h34r:










Mike


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

JoT said:


> Ing


It must be Inge day 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

MartinMW said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > This watch is a cracker and I just love wearing it
> ...


Martin

That new IWC is a cracker


----------



## MartinMW (Jun 1, 2006)

Flashharry said:


> MartinMW said:
> 
> 
> > Flashharry said:
> ...


Cheers Neal B)

I am rather liking it, its a stunner of a watch, I'm giving it a go on the strap i got with it, and i must admit i'm rather liking it as an alternative to the bracelet. I will try and get a couple of piccies done of it on the strap 

Cheers

Martin


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Deleted as double post, its now D time


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jsar On a newly arrived "bond" rhino......


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This has just arrived , so I will be wearing it for the rest of the day.


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Breitling Skyland Avenger


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have gone back to this for now


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Deleted as double post, its now D time


Brill!

3 wks & counting....


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi folks its a lovely sunny day to wear the Big Ben of wristwatches........










The latest purchase on a bond type nato.

Simon


----------



## mylo (Feb 8, 2008)

tyrannes said:


> Hi folks its a lovely sunny day to wear the Big Ben of wristwatches........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be three of us. My JSAR arrived from Holland this morning. Not had a chance to take photos yet but its on its rubber strap (as supplied).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this now...

*Buran, cal2614 17 Jewels*.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have now swapped over to this for the rest of the day cos the sun finally came out.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all

A bit late posting(i had to wait for some shadows to photo this watch)

New arrival this morning and i'm lovin' it.










Great quality,great service from Roy who kindly put on a red second hand for me.Thanks.

paul


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Still with the restoration.

Alasdair


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Going to watch Batman at the IMAX so swapped to this Oris Modern Classic


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

quoll said:


>


Lovely MKII especially the red of black date :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Time for another swap, to this...

*RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 (7 Jewels)*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Away this weekend, down in Cornwall...

This in the pub garden this evening...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Been wearing my latest acquisition - it feels very odd not having a second hand (unless the chronograph is running, like the 910 flightmaster).

Who knows, it might cure me of my slight obsession with accuracy :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Time for another swap, to this...
> 
> *RLT-29 Mk2, ETA cal.955.412 (7 Jewels)*


thatas class mac


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Had this on all day Seiko Kenitic Diver in Y E L L O W


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Lovely MKII especially the red of black date :yes:


Thanks! Just a quick snap in the garden, so not the best photo of the red bits though - I'll have to get the kit out for that.

I also must confess that though the red date is cool, it isn't very easy to read for my old eyes.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Time for another swap, to this...
> ...


Thanks Shawn, I`ve been trying unsuccessfully for some time to get a half decent photo of the `29, this still isn`t brilliant but it`ll have to do


----------

